# Chris Broderick Ibanez custom



## D-EJ915 (Mar 12, 2007)

You can tell its his because of no locking nut...specs


----------



## Blexican (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow...I think I may have just soiled myself.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy f**kin, shit... Please tell me I can buy this somewhere.....


----------



## Alpo (Mar 12, 2007)

That is beautiful!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 12, 2007)

That's a VERY gorgeous guitar.
Imo, it has to be one, if not THE nicest Ibby 7 i've seen.

That's the one i'll be dreaming about from now on.
Reverse headstock FTW!!!


----------



## Drew (Mar 12, 2007)

Jesus christ. 

The lack of a locking nut is weird, but expected, and I'm not big on reverse headstocks, but that rules.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 12, 2007)

That is absolutely incredible! I love it!

It just oozes class, from the reverse headstock to the inlay-less ebony fretboard.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 12, 2007)

Is that a fucking RGA?!?!?!  OMFG.... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Cancer (Mar 12, 2007)

RANT

There's an interesting combination of rage and sadness I'm feeling looking at this guitar. Here we have another RGA7, totally gorgeous, totally functional, with the ability to make Ibanez an interesting sum of money, maybe. It's the Agile with the perfect neck and scale length, and yet totally unavilable to masses of players with money to spend and lust in their heart.




I hate you Ibanez, no really, I hope you die.
/RANT


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 12, 2007)

One of the nicest RGs ever..

I wonder why no locking nut tho.. People say that without a locking nut, your floyd will have a hard time staying in tune, even with locking tuners.. Would it really work decently without one? I havent heard any of broderick's stuff so I duno how whammy intensive he is


----------



## Drew (Mar 12, 2007)

psyphre said:


> RANT
> 
> There's an interesting combination of rage and sadness I'm feeling looking at this guitar. Here we have another RGA7, totally gorgeous, totally functional, with the ability to make Ibanez an interesting sum of money, maybe. It's the Agile with the perfect neck and scale length, and yet totally unavilable to masses of players with money to spend and lust in their heart.
> 
> ...



 So hurry up and get endorsed. 

Nick, it's a RGA.  And you would have stability issues, but Broderick rarely uses the thing for more than a bar vibrato here and there - if you're not doing dives or pulls, then stability issues become way less. The bigger problem is the strings just falling off the tuning machines, but if he's got locking tuners or winds them enough he'll be fine (or, again, just doesn't do dives).


----------



## Alpo (Mar 12, 2007)

Broderick uses the Floyd pretty subtly, so it doesn't really matter if it has a locking nut or not.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy Crap, I think that is the nicest Ibanez that I've ever seen.
And Congrats to Broderick for getting a sig model, 
if anyone desrves one he does.  
shit I want one of these


----------



## 220BX (Mar 12, 2007)

beauty & the class .
i like the way how this guitar blends with the environment.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 12, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> One of the nicest RGs ever..
> 
> I wonder why no locking nut tho.. People say that without a locking nut, your floyd will have a hard time staying in tune, even with locking tuners.. Would it really work decently without one? I havent heard any of broderick's stuff so I duno how whammy intensive he is



Chris doesn't use the locknut on his 1527. He prefers to just use locking tuners, so it makes sense that his custom doesn't have one.

Psyphre, now you know how I feel about Jackson lately.


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow! That is amazing looking. 

Please tell me that is not a basswood body.



NickCormier said:


> I wonder why no locking nut tho.. People say that without a locking nut, your floyd will have a hard time staying in tune, even with locking tuners.. Would it really work decently without one? I havent heard any of broderick's stuff so I duno how whammy intensive he is



Chris only uses his whammy bar for very subtle stuff. Slight half step dips and flutters. Having seen him live, he has absolutely no tuning problems.


----------



## Brett89 (Mar 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Please tell me that is not a basswood body.



Why, what's the problem with basswood?


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Why, what's the problem with basswood?



Total personal preference. I'm just not a fan of it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris only uses the whammy bar for subtle vibrato 





Anyway you really don't have issues with running a trem without a locking nut, it's just like a wilkinson or vintage trem in that regard. 

A locking nut is really just there to prevent: 

A) slippage on the tuners (which would prevent going back to tune after using it)
B) strings falling off of nut (not likely, but then again, could happen, but if you use the retension bar you really shouldn't have this problem)


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 12, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Why, what's the problem with basswood?





noodles said:


> Total personal preference. I'm just not a fan of it.



I don't like the way it sounds, either. It's one reason I don't like RGs.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2007)

Damn that's sweet 

So is it wrong I'm considering taking some online lessons with him just to see more of that guitar


----------



## Drew (Mar 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I don't like the way it sounds, either. It's one reason I don't like RGs.



 I DO like the way it sounds, but I also understand where Mike and Dave are coming from - we just play very different music, that's all.


----------



## Ken (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't. Breathe. . . .


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 12, 2007)

Hell, if you think the guitar's impressive, you ought to watch the guy play.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 12, 2007)

So this is a custom shop guitar and not a signature model, right? That needs to change. The only things I would change would be to add a string retainer and a roller nut (do they even make those for 7s?). Ibanez trems are so much cooler looking than the Floyds.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh my god, that may be the sweetest looking guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 12, 2007)

Make that with a locking nut and I would 100% buy one... hear that Ibanez?! Listen to us!!!!!!  That is a fucking AWESOME Ibby, and I'm not a giant Ibanez fan! Oh yeah, and a slightly thicker neck, of course!


----------



## Ken (Mar 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Hell, if you think the guitar's impressive, you ought to watch the guy play.



I've seen a couple of vids. That was enough for me.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 12, 2007)

I just saw one of the only guitars I would happily pay over over 1500 for.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Mar 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Hell, if you think the guitar's impressive, you ought to watch the guy play.



Yep. I was sold when I saw that guitar video with the jazzy, two handed run on it. Very nice.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy shit, Ibanez give us that with a locking nut please. Thanks


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Holy shit, Ibanez give us that with a locking nut please. Thanks



I'll take it as is!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 12, 2007)

That thing is just gorgeous...


----------



## SevenatoR (Mar 12, 2007)

DAMN, that's the one I've been waiting for....


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Mar 12, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I'll take it as is!!




Me, too. I wonder what the pickups are, though. The ones in the pic look like a Bare Knuckles in the neck, and some DiMarzio in the bridge. Anyone have a clue?

Actually, I wouldn't mind having a Floyd type setup with locking tuners and a graphite nut. Carvin's had that setup standard with their Floyd equipped guitars for some time.


----------



## SevenatoR (Mar 12, 2007)

Wait...the headstock says "Prestige", does it not? Shouldn't it say "J-Custom" or something other than Prestige?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 12, 2007)

LACS guitars say "prestige" on the headstock...

thats one hot guitar!!!!


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 12, 2007)

Shouldn't it have an LACS logo?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 12, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Why, what's the problem with basswood?





noodles said:


> Total personal preference. I'm just not a fan of it.





i_love_tazzus said:


> Me, too. I wonder what the pickups are, though. The ones in the pic look like a Bare Knuckles in the neck, and some DiMarzio in the bridge. Anyone have a clue?



It would almost have to be Bareknuckles, since he's an endorser. He uses a custom "blend" of their PUs, so...


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't listen to Nevermore (YET, I just watched some stuff on youtube and will be buying some cds soon!) so I just checked him out. WOW! Awesome, awesome guitarist!!!!    

Loomis (who I am familiar with) and Broderick have a solo duel:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G5zV-IlSvP4&mode=related&search=

Two impressive guitarists to say the least! Not too go too far OT, but if I were to get a Nevermore CD what is one of the best to pick up? Bah, 2 DotN cds... now this...


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 12, 2007)

Dreaming neon black and enemies of reality. For most diversity, and best albums overall.


----------



## Drew (Mar 12, 2007)

I personally prefer Dead Heart in a Dead World.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 12, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Why, what's the problem with basswood?





noodles said:


> Total personal preference. I'm just not a fan of it.





HighGain510 said:


> I don't listen to Nevermore (YET, I just watched some stuff on youtube and will be buying some cds soon!) so I just checked him out. WOW! Awesome, awesome guitarist!!!!
> 
> Loomis (who I am familiar with) and Broderick have a solo duel:
> 
> ...



Heh. I watched that in the club. 

Broderick doesn't actually play on any Nevermore recordings. To hear Chris recorded, pick up Jag Panzer's "Thane to the Throne" or "Casting the Stones".

For Nevermore, most will tell you to start with "Dead Heart In a Dead World". I'm not most.  I say start with "Dreaming Neon Black" and "The Politics of Ecstasy".


----------



## kmanick (Mar 12, 2007)

Dead heart, Enemies of Reality and This Godless Endeavor are the 3 7 string albums.
"Dreaming Neon black" and "Politics of Ecstacy" are both real good too, just a little different sounding.
I personally like the 7 string stuff better, but some don't.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 12, 2007)

Dead heart is an awesome album too! But Dreaming neon black kinda sums up what the real nevermore is, and it is greatly underrated. Its a perfect album, NO fillers at all. (there are no fillers on any nevermore album tho.)


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2007)

This guitar would be perfect for me, with that typr of trem. Probably one of the best looking ibanez instruments i've seen in a while. I would prefer a regular headstock


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 12, 2007)

That is just a purely droolworthy guitar. And I was present for that big Broderick/Loomis guitar duel, so I can testify firsthand about how good Broderick is. He kept up with Loomis note-for-note, with no apparent effort.

Hmm, now that two Ibanez endorsers have specifically asked for, and gotten, RGA-7's, you'd think that some big brain somewhere at Hoshino would make the connection and introduce one that "the rest of us" could buy, even if only as a J-Custom. If Ibanez introduced a 7-string version of the RGA-121 (bolt-on, no fancy stuff), I'd totally buy it--and I'm no Ibanez worshipper.


----------



## Drew (Mar 12, 2007)

We missed this NAMM, but yeah, while I'm not holding my breath it wouldn't shock me, either, if we saw a RGA Prestige next January at NAMM. It depends how the S7 sells, probably.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice!  I love the reversed headstock too.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 12, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> That is just a purely droolworthy guitar. And I was present for that big Broderick/Loomis guitar duel, so I can testify firsthand about how good Broderick is. He kept up with Loomis note-for-note, with no apparent effort.
> 
> Hmm, now that two Ibanez endorsers have specifically asked for, and gotten, RGA-7's, you'd think that some big brain somewhere at Hoshino would make the connection and introduce one that "the rest of us" could buy, even if only as a J-Custom. If Ibanez introduced a 7-string version of the RGA-121 (bolt-on, no fancy stuff), I'd totally buy it--and I'm no Ibanez worshipper.



Seriously, I'd be happy if it was Japan only, then I could at least go to Ikebe, but at this point I have to wait 'til I get signed ...which still could happen before of the end of my lifetime.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Mar 12, 2007)

> Shouldn't it have an LACS logo?





> LACS guitars say "prestige" on the headstock...


not necessarily--mine don't say "prestige" or have any sort of logo.



> If Ibanez introduced a 7-string version of the RGA-121 (bolt-on, no fancy stuff), I'd totally buy it


hell yeah. the fixed bridge would keep costs down, even as a Prestige model. as much as they seem to want to push the RGA series, they're fools if they keep that line out without a 7.

_actual time_ on myspace​


----------



## darren (Mar 12, 2007)

Gosh, it sure looks a lot like an Agile Interceptor!


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Mar 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>



  

OMG I hope Chris Woods finishes my RGA7 body soon because that is teh secks


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 12, 2007)

What scale is it? does anyone know?


----------



## Drew (Mar 12, 2007)

darren said:


> Gosh, it sure looks a lot like an Agile Interceptor!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, that is an impressive guitar. He must be really stoked.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> We missed this NAMM, but yeah, while I'm not holding my breath it wouldn't shock me, either, if we saw a RGA Prestige next January at NAMM. It depends how the S7 sells, probably.





I wouldn't be too hopeful for an RGA7, how long has it been since Buzz got his? And I imagine for what it would cost, you might as well just get someone to build you a neck through, carved top super strat for the same or a little more cash, depending on what they would market the guitar at.


----------



## Battle-axe (Mar 12, 2007)

Damn, thts awesome!!!


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> That is just a purely droolworthy guitar. And I was present for that big Broderick/Loomis guitar duel, so I can testify firsthand about how good Broderick is. He kept up with Loomis note-for-note, with no apparent effort.



I am firmly of the opinion that he was taking it easy on Jeff, so as to not show him up in his own band. I've seen Chris do stuff way more technical than anything he played on that duel. Not that I'm trying to slam Loomis, but Chris is far more studied and diverse. Do you know what Chris did after their set that night? Went back to the bus to practice.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> I am firmly of the opinion that he was taking it easy on Jeff, so as to not show him up in his own band. I've seen Chris do stuff way more technical than anything he played on that duel. Not that I'm trying to slam Loomis, but Chris is far more studied and diverse. Do you know what Chris did after their set that night? Went back to the bus to practice.



Man, that's a true guitarist.


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Man, that's a true guitarist.



No, that's a true gentleman.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> No, that's a true gentleman.



Correct, sir.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh my dear god. That guitar is gnarly 


I definitely agree with noodles though, but I didnt know he was _that_ dedicated.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I wouldn't be too hopeful for an RGA7, how long has it been since Buzz got his? And I imagine for what it would cost, you might as well just get someone to build you a neck through, carved top super strat for the same or a little more cash, depending on what they would market the guitar at.



Yeah, but an "RGA-7121" wouldn't have to cost an arm and leg--no more than the regular RGA-121, really.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yeah, but an "RGA-7121" wouldn't have to cost an arm and leg--no more than the regular RGA-121, really.



We can only hope.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Do you know what Chris did after their set that night? Went back to the bus to practice.



Damn, that's hardcore. I confess to being woefully ignorant about Jag Panzer. I need to rectify that situation.


----------



## Nik (Mar 12, 2007)

Amazing guitar, worthy of an amazing musician!

Still, I agree with psyphre - the mere fact that Ibanez haven't released an RGA 7 to the public is reason enough to incite a riot. I'm sure that there are plenty of us lesser-mortals who would absolutely love to get their hands on a guitar like that.

Also, I don't think that's basswood. I've always understood that basswood doesn't work very well for transparent finishes.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2007)

Nik said:


> Also, I don't think that's basswood. I've always understood that basswood doesn't work very well for transparent finishes.



The cap is quilted maple, but that has nothing to do with what the body under the cap is made of.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

The top of the guitar is obviously flame-maple but it's probably basswood under that.(EDIT;Technomancer beat me too it,lol)
Where did this picture come from anyway ?
Sweet looking axe 

A lot of the guitars coming out of the LACS in the last few years have Prestige logos on the headstocks purely to promote the Prestige line of guitars,not that they really have that much in common mind you.

If Ibanez ever made a production guitar that looked like that (which i very much doubt they ever will judging by what they've been putting out lately)can you imagine the horrific price tag they'd attach to it.Doesn't even bear thinking about!


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 12, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> The top of the guitar is obviously flame-maple but it's probably basswood under that.(EDIT;Technomancer beat me too it,lol)
> Where did this picture come from anyway ?



quilted right?


----------



## Nik (Mar 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> The cap is quilted maple, but that has nothing to do with what the body under the cap is made of.



Ah, OK, that makes sense.

Still, that'd be lame. I love basswood, but if you're gonna go all-out and make an amazing custom, it makes much more sense to use some more expensive wood


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

People use the wood they like the sound of for custom guitars though,not just because it's expensive.


----------



## Michael (Mar 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> You can tell its his because of no locking nut.



Fuck, what a babe!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 12, 2007)

what tuners does he use? sperzels?


----------



## kmanick (Mar 12, 2007)

is this a Custom shop or a signature model?
i was inder the impression that sig models are available to the public ?
not so with Ibanez?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2007)

kmanick said:


> is this a Custom shop or a signature model?
> i was inder the impression that sig models are available to the public ?
> not so with Ibanez?



It's an LACS build.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 12, 2007)

Custom Shop guitar not a signature.

I think those tuners are Schallers locking.They're not Sperzels because the Sperzels always have a chrome coloured tip on the post,even the black ones.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 12, 2007)

Is this confirmed though? Is it really his? or else I made a total fool out of myself over at the CB-board... haha.


----------



## Chris_Broderick (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera). 

Take care, Chris.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera).
> 
> Take care, Chris.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera).
> 
> Take care, Chris.



 Welcome to the boards!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 12, 2007)

apart from convincing a lass to dress as Kai Hansen for RND
this is the best thing that's gonna happen today

welcome Chris...bring the pwn!


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera).
> 
> Take care, Chris.



gorgeous guitar you have there, you are making alot of us really jealous 

welcome to an awesome forum


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera).
> 
> Take care, Chris.



   

Very cool! Welcome to the boards Chris! 

Are you sticking with the Nailbomb/Cold Sweat combination or are you going to try something different?


----------



## GiantBaba (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris - you're an absolutely fantastic guitar player. I don't even like most shred guitar stuff but your playing truly impresses me

Welcome!


----------



## Ken (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations again on the new guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Chris! Sweet guitar too, congrats \m/


----------



## Ror3h (Mar 12, 2007)

Damn, I would love an RGA7, espescially with a reverse headstock!
Chris, you're one lucky man!


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Pauly (Mar 12, 2007)

Carved top RGs <3 also forum this forums stinks of win for getting Chris on here.


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 12, 2007)

That guitar = sex in the McDonald's ball pit.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera).
> 
> Take care, Chris.



    

Welcome to the forum  

Damn nice axe


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 12, 2007)

THAT'S ACTUALLY THE FIRST ARCH TOP RG BODY STYLE I THINK I'VE EVER SEEN. 

EVEN WITHOUT A LOCKING NUT, WITH A GOOD TREM NUT & A GOOD SET OF LOCKING TUNERS, ALONG WITH A STRAIGHT STRING PATH ON THE HEADSTOCK, & THE TREM CAN STAND WITH THE BEST OF WAMMY ABUSERS.

I'VE PLAYED SOM EBMM JPM'S THAT WERE SET UP AWFUL, & I'VE PLAYED SOME THAT YOU COULD YOUR VAI-WORST ON THE WAMMY & NEVER GET IT OUT OF TUNE.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back



I've wanted to try that body setup for a while now. I bet it sounds great!

That guitar is teh sex, Chris. Welcome aboard! You're home now


----------



## Shawn (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera).
> 
> Take care, Chris.



Welcome, Chris!  Glad to hear you're lovin' it too, that is awesome.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 12, 2007)

Ryan said:


> That guitar = sex in the McDonald's ball pit.



 

That's a little disturbing.


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2007)

[action=Leon]faints.[/action]

and, yeah, definitely looks like an Agile... and oddly enough, and for no other reason than it having Ibanez on the headstock, i want an Agile a little more


----------



## kmanick (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome Chris!
Killer guitar, you're making a lot of us very jealous with that thing.
hmmmmmm I wonder if metalsteph will be making her way over here now
that Chris has become a member.


----------



## Chris_Broderick (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!!!

This is a killer forum and I will have to make it here more often. before I got this guitar I really wanted a J.Custom 7, but when I mentioned it, Ibanez was kind enough to build a guitar for me to my spec (a couple of things you can't see in the pic is, that the freeboard is actually bound in quilted maple, the frets are the tallest you can get but still narrow in width, and I had a kill switch put on for rhythmic volume cutting ideas I have with a simple volume and three way pickup switch). Everything else on this guitar was built with the same spec as the 1527. 

I wish that my guitar was a production model because I do think a lot of people would like it, but as we all know even getting any new stuff for 7 strings these days is difficult( I was surprised to see that Ibanez went out and did the Z-lock trem for a 7). I know there are people that work at Ibanez that come to this board but I don't know if they have any design say (lets hope so).

Chris.


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> I wish that my guitar was a production model because I do think a lot of people would like it, but as we all know even getting any new stuff for 7 strings these days is difficult( I was surprised to see that Ibanez went out and did the Z-lock trem for a 7). I know there are people that work at Ibanez that come to this board but I don't know if they have any design say (lets hope so).



Nice to know that we're not the only ones frustrated by some of Ibanez's business practices.


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ibanez is definitely a bit conservative in their designs in the last several years, but with the S7320 and a few others, it looks like they're coming back into prominence and taking some chances. good thing, too!


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Nice to know that we're not the only ones frustrated by some of Ibanez's business practices.



[SIGN] ^ HATER! [/SIGN]


----------



## Cancer (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my new guitar everyone!!! I love it!!!!!!
> the body is a Quilt Maple top with Mohagany back, The nut is graphite and it stays in tune very well, but you have to file them the right way for it to work correctly. The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time. I will post real pics when I get the reast of my gear ready for photos as well (these were taken with my phone camera).
> 
> Take care, Chris.



Whoa...dude. Welcome.... You like, rip and stuff.

Seriously, faux fanboi-ism jokes aside. Welcome to the board man.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 12, 2007)

This is fucking gorgeous


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks again everyone!!!
> 
> This is a killer forum and I will have to make it here more often. before I got this guitar I really wanted a J.Custom 7, but when I mentioned it, Ibanez was kind enough to build a guitar for me to my spec (a couple of things you can't see in the pic is, that the freeboard is actually bound in quilted maple, the frets are the tallest you can get but still narrow in width, and I had a kill switch put on for rhythmic volume cutting ideas I have with a simple volume and three way pickup switch). Everything else on this guitar was built with the same spec as the 1527.
> 
> ...



Dude! Thanks for signing up and stopping by to say hi! 
Your guitar is fucking amazing! I know if your guitar were a production model, i'd TOTALLY buy one--even though i can't afford it!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2007)

Sexy guitar man. By the way, the price for joining up is copious amounts of shredding videos, just so you know


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dude! Thanks for signing up and stopping by to say hi!
> Your guitar is fucking amazing! I know if your guitar were a production model, i'd TOTALLY buy one--even though i can't afford it!



No joke! That thing is sweet looking.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 12, 2007)

That black edge pro looks awesome.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 12, 2007)

Reminds me in many ways of Tosin Abasi's guitar. Almost exactly the same except for a few small issues.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 12, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> Reminds me in many ways of Tosin Abasi's guitar. Almost exactly the same except for a few small issues.



Like the giant hole in the top with cables running through it?


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Like the giant hole in the top with cables running through it?


yeah, "small issues" 

You could kill small children with Chris' in comparison.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 12, 2007)

That's an amazing guitar, Chris. I'm a huge fan of your music! Just picked up Mechanized Warfare and it's fuckin sick! Thanks for joining the forum.


----------



## Nik (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks again everyone!!!
> 
> This is a killer forum and I will have to make it here more often. before I got this guitar I really wanted a J.Custom 7, but when I mentioned it, Ibanez was kind enough to build a guitar for me to my spec (a couple of things you can't see in the pic is, that the freeboard is actually bound in quilted maple, the frets are the tallest you can get but still narrow in width, and I had a kill switch put on for rhythmic volume cutting ideas I have with a simple volume and three way pickup switch). Everything else on this guitar was built with the same spec as the 1527.
> 
> ...



No way!  

Welcome to the boards Chris!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Nice to know that we're not the only ones frustrated by some of Ibanez's business practices.



I think EVERYONE is frustrated with Ibanez's business practices :;ol:

I'm considering buying the S7320 just so they keep building new 7s...


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet Jesus thats a killer guitar. The pita is all we can do is look at something like that and never own it because they refuse to do a custom shop again.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 12, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Like the giant hole in the top with cables running through it?



Apparently that was a requirement of the design. He likes it and thats all that matters really.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 12, 2007)

man, quilted maple binding... so... ahhh awesome...


----------



## StevieHimself (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah this guitar is a thing of beauty!!



Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks again everyone!!!
> 
> This is a killer forum and I will have to make it here more often. before I got this guitar I really wanted a J.Custom 7, but when I mentioned it, Ibanez was kind enough to build a guitar for me to my spec (a couple of things you can't see in the pic is, that the freeboard is actually bound in quilted maple, the frets are the tallest you can get but still narrow in width, and I had a kill switch put on for rhythmic volume cutting ideas I have with a simple volume and three way pickup switch). Everything else on this guitar was built with the same spec as the 1527.
> 
> ...




It's awesome to see you on here! I am glad that Ibanez takes such excellent care of you  They have been quite kind to me as well. Welcome aboard, mate!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> Apparently that was a requirement of the design. He likes it and thats all that matters really.



Actually that was a total and complete bullshit excuse for being too lazy to drill the bridge. Dendroapsis installed the exact same piezo saddles on his RG7321. You can see how it should have been done here: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7162


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 12, 2007)

tis is truly awesome !!!! I have bean a fan of your playing since i first heard JAG PANZER . Welcome to the best FORUM on the net


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 12, 2007)

Was anyone else surprised when he said that he took that picture with his phone camera?


----------



## Nik (Mar 12, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Was anyone else surprised when he said that he took that picture with his phone camera?



Not really. Remember those pics that the dude that was building bulb's 8-string took? Those were massive and they were done with a camera phone.

So the guitar is mahogany... I'm in love!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Actually that was a total and complete bullshit excuse for being too lazy to drill the bridge. Dendroapsis installed the exact same piezo saddles on his RG7321. You can see how it should have been done here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7162



The bridge on the guitar is not the same. The 7321 brige has a lot of space up front but the bridge on the LACS guitar was much narrower so holes in the baseplate wouldn't have worked.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> The bridge on the guitar is not the same. The 7321 brige has a lot of space up front but the bridge on the LACS guitar was much narrower so holes in the baseplate wouldn't have worked.



Yes and we all know it's beyond the capabilities of a Custom Shop to use a different base plate for a fixed bridge  

Anyways this is an ugly threadjack in a kick ass thread so I'm not posting anymore replies about this.

It's mahogany... damn I want one


----------



## angusyoungwanabe (Mar 13, 2007)

ok i've been sick for the past few days and i miss out on something as big as this? im in love man. that is one of the sweetest guitars ever. i wish Ibanez would at least think about making an RGA7. anyway, Chris youre one lucky guy. loved the "Betcha cant play this" stuff that was posted on youtube. totally killer.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 13, 2007)

woah, you actu ally made it here.  Welcome!


----------



## Alpo (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris, welcome! You're one of the reasons I started playing 7-string guitars.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Chris. Is that an ebony fretboard?


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn that looks amazing


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 13, 2007)

holy shit that's one sick Axe! Welcome Chris Broderick, I hope you post some lessons on here, I'm a big fan of yours.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> what tuners does he use? sperzels?



All his other guitars have Planet Waves AutoTrims. Oh, and welcome, Chris!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow Chris actually posted here?! KICKASS!  Dude.. seriously... if they took that and added a locking nut (hell if it came stock with locking tuners, I might not care too much about that even!) and call it your signature model I guarantee you'd have a line of people waiting to grab one! I keep coming back to look at it. It's just so gorgeous!


----------



## kmanick (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not an Ibanez fan at all, but that thing has got me drooling


----------



## StevieHimself (Mar 13, 2007)

If ANYONE deserves his own model 7-string, it's Chris Broderick!! I'd GLADLY purchase one in a heartbeat if they ever became a production model!!!


----------



## irg7620 (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris, that is one helluva cool axe!! Beautiful!!! I like the idea that you use locking tuners instead of a locking nut. very cool. cool body shape as well. damn, that thing gives me goose bumps. and welcome to the board!!


----------



## randall (Mar 13, 2007)

oh my god. that is sick!!!!!  
ibanez, we need production models of those.. NOW!


----------



## god_puppet (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweet guitar Chris, thats easily one of the best Ibbys I've seen in awhile.


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 13, 2007)

Man, I usually don't like Ibanez's, but that one is amazing!



noodles said:


> I am firmly of the opinion that he was taking it easy on Jeff, so as to not show him up in his own band. I've seen Chris do stuff way more technical than anything he played on that duel. Not that I'm trying to slam Loomis, but Chris is far more studied and diverse. Do you know what Chris did after their set that night? Went back to the bus to practice.



That's class right there

edit: Hah, I need to browse way more, especially with people like Chris showing up out of nowhere. Welcome aboard, Chris!


----------



## Shaman (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn, that is awesome! I have always loved the reverse Ibanez headstock.

I hope to see more pics, I can't wait to see the binding.

Welcome aboard Chris! I hope you had a good time in Finland when you were here with Nevermore.


----------



## Drew (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the boards, Chris! Again, that thing is seriously hot, and if that was a picture you took with your _phone_ camera, then I can't wait to see what it looks like taken with a proper camera once you get everything sorted out and whatnot. 

Thanks for the additional info, too.


----------



## Chris_Broderick (Mar 13, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Actually that was a total and complete bullshit excuse for being too lazy to drill the bridge. Dendroapsis installed the exact same piezo saddles on his RG7321. You can see how it should have been done here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7162


Thats awesome,

Do the ghost pickups work well? I use the Roland stuff but there is no 7th string.



zimbloth said:


> Welcome to the forum Chris. Is that an ebony fretboard?



Actually it's rosewood stained black. I prefer rosewood over ebony because ebony can chip easy and doesn't take to climate changes as well IMHO.



irg7620 said:


> Chris, that is one helluva cool axe!! Beautiful!!! I like the idea that you use locking tuners instead of a locking nut. very cool. cool body shape as well. damn, that thing gives me goose bumps. and welcome to the board!!



IMHO a guitar without a locking nut seems to resonate a little better, and the strings seem more plyable, though the added weight of the locking nut does increase sustain a little.

Chris.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 13, 2007)

How's your killswitch set up? I've got a similar control on one of my guitars which switches to the bridge pickup on full volume, bypassing all the other controls, so if you just turn down the volume control you can toggle it back and forth to get that 'cut-off' effect. Is yours like that, or is it just an on/off switch, like Tom Morello uses?

I suppose doing without the locking nut also gives you the option of doing behind-the-nut bends, if you're into those.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tom Morello uses a pickup selector 3 way with the neck volume rolled off. 

Chris has a mini on off switch or thats what it looks like in the pic.

I had a momentary pushbutton in my ESP for a while but im switching to the double volume instead of vol tone.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 13, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Tom Morello uses a pickup selector 3 way with the neck volume rolled off.
> 
> I had a momentary pushbutton in my ESP for a while but im switching to the double volume instead of vol tone.



His 'Arm the homeless' guitar has that setup...
I'm pretty sure some of his wierd custom guitars actually have dedicated killswitches though.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know his Les Paul is that set up but his Soul Power Strat I have no clue what he has going on with that.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 13, 2007)

I wired up a push/pull pot on my Schecter to be a kill switch when pulled up. I always bypass the volume and tone too since I never use them, but killswitches are handy for in between songs, or when you're practicing and people won't leave you the hell alone and keep trying to talk in to you


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 13, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I know his Les Paul is that set up but his Soul Power Strat I have no clue what he has going on with that.



Morello's "Soul Power" guitar has a dedicated kill switch. The rest of the controls work like a regular Strat.

I'm curious what Bare Knuckles are going into Chris' Ibanez.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

My guess is in here.


----------



## Decipher (Mar 13, 2007)

That is a sexy guitar Chris!!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time.



Nice. The Dimarzio Evolution & Air Norton is my pickup set of choice.

If you're going to get rid of the DiMarzios, I'd glady take them off your hands.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 13, 2007)

this threads postcount went up a lot faster than JLs thread did. I wonder why, it must have been the sudden chock. haha


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> this threads postcount went up a lot faster than JLs thread did. I wonder why, it must have been the sudden chock. haha



It's because his guitar is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> this threads postcount went up a lot faster than JLs thread did. I wonder why, it must have been the sudden chock. haha



Rampant Ibby fanboyism?


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 13, 2007)

If Ibanez made more production guitars like that the fan boy disease would be alot more rampant.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Rampant Ibby fanboyism?



Yep.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 13, 2007)

Im guessing on rampant ibby fanboyism too haha.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris Thanks for finally joining our Group  ....it is always good to interact the the masters ....when I first seen this guitar photo I was under the impression it was paul Gilberts because Ibby made him two seven string customs and this guitar has the same looks "generally speaking" of his PGM guitar...but now that it is official and it is yours SHWEEEET!...tell all these guys why you have decided to have no Locking nut...I feel alot of guys do not understand "Why". Chris you need to get a solo cd out there so we can watch you tour on the G3 tour..that would be "killer"...Give J.P. a run for the seven string throne............. 

G3 tour of excellence

Chris broderick
Jeff loomis
paul Gilbert
Marcel Coenon
John P


----------



## Drache713 (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> The pickups will be Bareknuckles but I didn't have a chance to get them from Tim before the guitar was ready, so I had Ibanez throw in a Dimarzio Evo and Airnorton in the mean time.


Beautiful guitar there Chris, and welcome to the board! How do you like the Evo/Air Norton combo? That's one of the combos I'm considering for my S7420FM, which is mahogany like your RGA.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Holly Shit! I want, skinhead wants!

I love the quilted+green colour, pure sex.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Mar 15, 2007)

that is indecent,

that is possibly the nicest guitar i've ever seen


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Holly Shit! I want, skinhead wants!
> 
> I love the quilted+green colour, pure sex.



Ummm, is it just me or is the guitar black and not green????


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 15, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ummm, is it just me or is the guitar black and not green????



I was wondering that actually ???
I think it might be that thing that happens with black trans stains a lot when they either look greenish or purplish instead of true black.......or perhaps it's meant to be green.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 15, 2007)

^ I was thinking that it could be that too.

That or you fuckers are just color blind.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thinking about it it's not really the shade of green anyone would choose is it.
It's probably black and it just looks this colour in the pic.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 15, 2007)

Most trans black guitars wash out to a greenish color in pics at times. Mine even has green undertones in the right light...


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2007)

or either that, they look purple.


----------



## GiantBaba (Mar 15, 2007)

There's a tree reflected on the body in that pic, I'm sure that's where skinhead is getting the green thing from


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 15, 2007)

Nah not the tree.

If you look below the tree the guitar appears (to me at least) to be a very deep forest green.

When I look at the upper horn though it appears to be an Onyx color.


----------



## Thomas (Mar 19, 2007)

The most gorgeous guitar I have ever seen, no doubt about it.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 19, 2007)

It lokks kinda Olivegreenish. I like that color a lot more than those purple/black color see thrus that many guitars have.


----------



## shredchris (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi everyone...

No matter the color, I'd buy one in a heartbeat... It's the perfect guitar... the woods, the playability ( that's an Ibby, that is saying something playability wise ), a 7 stringer too... The volume knob is offset which is something I almost always do on my guitars... Get a locking nut onto it, and you can sell that to thousands of people looking for something more than a plain 1527... Even the pickups they threw in as "temp" pickups are great stuff... And if they make one, there goes the competition... It's an amazing guitar, and it made me look into Chris' playing and MAN you kick major butt ! Technique AND taste, two qualities that are not so common in a single player usually... If I lived in the USA, I'd definitely consider taking lessons with you... And I'm picky about that stuff...

All I'm trying to say is, great job man, both your playing and the guitar...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 25, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> You can tell its his because of no locking nut...specs



That is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen!! I want one soooo bad!


----------



## Jerich (Apr 18, 2007)

we need more photo's of this guitar Hopefully Chris will hook all our GAS-ing up here now that he's a member huh?.....


----------



## playstopause (Apr 18, 2007)

^

Thanks for reviving a painful gas


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ugh yeah really... I've been trying to put that guitar out of my mind. I honestly hope they DON'T make that into a real production model.... only because if they do I KNOW I couldn't resist buying one.   Possibly THE best Ibby 7 I've ever seen!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder when can we find more pics of it. I want more pics of it.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 18, 2007)

We ALL want more pics!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Ugh yeah really... I've been trying to put that guitar out of my mind. I honestly hope they DON'T make that into a real production model.... only because if they do I KNOW I couldn't resist buying one.   Possibly THE best Ibby 7 I've ever seen!



Yeah seriously, and you know it would be $2k+, probably quite a bit of plus after Ibby considers the price of the Petrucci F1


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't want more pics, I just want it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 18, 2007)

The more I see that guitar the more I like it. Why can't Ibanez put out guitars like that? Even if they were just limited runs or whatever.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> The more I see that guitar the more I like it. Why can't Ibanez put out guitars like that? Even if they were just limited runs or whatever.



The mystery continues.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 18, 2007)

holy shit 

 

that is freaking beautiful


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 18, 2007)

god damnit I want one 

Id sooooo want to be Ibby endorsed... so I can get shit like this...


----------



## larry (May 25, 2007)

Cancer said:


> RANT
> 
> There's an interesting combination of rage and sadness I'm feeling looking at this guitar. Here we have another RGA7, totally gorgeous, totally functional, with the ability to make Ibanez an interesting sum of money, maybe. It's the Agile with the perfect neck and scale length, and yet totally unavilable to masses of players with money to spend and lust in their heart.
> 
> ...



i agree, why does ibanez continually turn a deaf ear to those that
matter???? have you seen buzz mcgrath's red rga7 on ibanezrules.com???

more specifically, ibanez is hating on the 7 string community. i've heard that
there aren't more 7's or in particular neck thru 7's due to poor market demand.
that's absolute bullshit!!! 

the number of users on this site alone are reason enough to produce a high end neck thru rgta7. it's for this very reason alone that i've litterally given up on IBENHAD!!!!!!!! they brought the 7 string to light. so, why is it that they don't have at the very least a RGT7 model????? an RGT42 with an extra string is NOT too much to ask of Rob Nishida and his Hoshino Gakki goons!!!! 

seriously man, if the market demand is poor then produce the RGTA7's as high end guitars in the 1400 -2k range and i'll gladly pay!!!! i wouldn't be on this 
rediculous quest for a pair of custom guitars which will cost me waaaaaaaay
more than a pair of RGTA7's would-- even if they were 3k retail.

ibanez is missing out on cash. simply put. it's bad enough that alot of the
newer j-customs in the japanese market are only available in japan, but for me to continually find images of the perfect 7, and know that i will never
get it unless i make it onto their stupid artist roster makes me absolutely fucking sick!!!! 

if Rob & his gooooombaas know what's good for em, they'd better put out neck-thru edge-pro 7 havin' RGA's at the very least---- or else schecter
will acquire a large number of their loyal 7 players with their jeff loomis
signature model.

i believe that ibanez still has some of their 7 string followers because of
their awesome Lo Pro and Edge Pro7 trems, despite ibanez's blatent
ignorance of it's 7 string community.

i've played my RG7620's for years and i can no longer wait on ibanez to come around. i know alot of you out there agree with me, and are bummed by the very same thing.

 

-larry-


----------



## Naren (May 25, 2007)

Wow. That is such a gorgeous guitar.

As a side note, why are there no production RGA7s?


----------



## Cancer (May 25, 2007)

larry said:


> i agree, why does ibanez continually turn a deaf ear to those that
> matter???? have you seen buzz mcgrath's red rga7 on ibanezrules.com???
> 
> more specifically, ibanez is hating on the 7 string community. i've heard that
> ...



Wow Larry, such rage is , uh, inspiring...  

Welcome to the board bro....

...and btw, have you seen this ???


----------



## RXTN (May 25, 2007)

Übercool!!!


----------



## larry (May 25, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Wow Larry, such rage is , uh, inspiring...
> 
> Welcome to the board bro....
> 
> ...and btw, have you seen this ???



nice. very nice actually.  
i wrote rondo music an email over a year ago asking if they
did custom work--- or if they'd ever produce neck-thru
interceptors. looks like they came around. it was a pretty
formal letter too... 

they replied and agreed that neck-thru w/ emg pups was
the next logical move... but i thought he was just talking
shit to shut me up... WOW.

now i have to hold up my end of it and save up for a pair
cuz i stated in the letter that i'd buy upon release.
that's fuckin' awesome. soon as i get 'em i'm gona have
the neck heel carved away MORE, neck pup route filled in,
controls removed and filled in, refinished to hide the mods
and swap out the agile hardware with my 7620 hardware.

aaahh.  

thanks man. that made my day.


----------



## Cancer (May 25, 2007)

larry said:


> nice. very nice actually.
> i wrote rondo music an email over a year ago asking if they
> did custom work--- or if they'd ever produce neck-thru
> interceptors. looks like they came around. it was a pretty
> ...



You are welcome. Chris Woods also does custom work too, and you may also want to check him out if you have real specific needs (neck thru RGA7 bodies for example).

Of course we can't forget Rob and KXK  (another builder how basically came here and designed a seven string to our specs).

There are members here who've bought guitars from both, so feel free to ask around, I'm sure they'd be more than happy to share their experiences. As for me, I'm saving for my first one too, sorta feel ....obligated?!?!? since they held up their end.

Looking at the Broderick definitely makes me mad, luckily for us, we have some ways around. Enjoy.


----------



## technomancer (May 25, 2007)

larry said:


> nice. very nice actually.
> i wrote rondo music an email over a year ago asking if they
> did custom work--- or if they'd ever produce neck-thru
> interceptors. looks like they came around. it was a pretty
> ...



You can thanks this site in large part for the Interceptor Pro. Rondo's owner spent a good deal of time here and took a lot of feedback from us on what should go into the next Rondo 7


----------



## larry (May 26, 2007)

technomancer said:


> You can thanks this site in large part for the Interceptor Pro. Rondo's owner spent a good deal of time here and took a lot of feedback from us on what should go into the next Rondo 7



very cool. 
if only i'd stumbled across this site way back when...
thankyou 7S.org!!!

you know what's funny, around here(clearwater FL) there are very few
seven string players in the area. it seems like we're pretty much
scattered world wide, so it's hard to find others of our 'species' to 
talk to first hand. it made it seem as though the seven string was
almost extinct.

to that respect, it's definately good to be wrong. i'll be by regularly.
thanks again all.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 26, 2007)

That is a baaaaaaaadass guitar. Only way it could be better is if it were HHS. I mean shit, it's even got a killswitch. And Bareknuckles.

BTW, Chris, you should bless us with a tab for that crazy ass string skipping lick and the 5 octave arpeggio tapping thing on your website. Those blew me away.


----------



## B Lopez (May 26, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> That is a baaaaaaaadass guitar. Only way it could be better is if it were HHS. I mean shit, it's even got a killswitch. And Bareknuckles.
> 
> BTW, Chris, you should bless us with a tab for that crazy ass string skipping lick and the 5 octave arpeggio tapping thing on your website. Those blew me away.



The 5 octave arpeggio tapping thing is in his forum somewhere


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2007)

larry said:


> very cool.
> if only i'd stumbled across this site way back when...
> thankyou 7S.org!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, tell me about it.


----------



## FortePenance (May 26, 2007)

Weird. There are quite a few 7-string enthusiasts here in Hong Kong. I've met a couple. When I was in Melbourne, I met a few at a guitar store too. =/


----------



## audibleE (Jun 6, 2007)

This thing is gorgeous. I only wish it were a neckthru instead of the bolt on. I also wish I had a bazillion dollars so.....


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 2, 2007)

Look at the maple stick out on that


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2007)

Now THAT is a justifiable reason to bump an old thread


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 2, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Look at the maple stick out on that





That guitar is just stunning.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 2, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Now THAT is a justifiable reason to bump an old thread



I would have hoped so


----------



## Aaron (Sep 2, 2007)

quite possibly the best 7 i have ever seen


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 3, 2007)

WOW


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Sep 3, 2007)

The headstock is still the wrong way around 
Nevertheless it's a beauty..although a tad heavy judging by the biceps.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 3, 2007)

GRARGH I'M CHRIS BRODERICK







i want a hardtail loomis signature, that would be awesome.


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Sep 3, 2007)

On a random note, brutal sting gauges, man!


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 3, 2007)

i think chris broderick uses 10-70 for Bb.

dunno what loomis uses


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Sep 3, 2007)

I use 11-70.. funny, they don't seem as thick on mine.
I'm developing a lust for that guitar, though..


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 3, 2007)

mnemonic said:


> i want a hardtail loomis signature, that would be awesome.



Me too. I asked Schecter about it and they said they'd talk to Jeff about it.


----------



## WillingWell (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris, question for you if you're still watching this thread by chance.

I know you use Cool Picks, which kind do you use? When I'm out of Jazz III's, I use the Jazz cut "Juratex" cool picks, the white with the sanded grip. I was curious because you mention they're harder than Jazz IIIs, but I know Cool Picks make those Phat Cat ones too.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 3, 2007)

YES LOOMIS + NO FR = FUCKING DO WANT.

Agile Interceptor 7 Pro 25 at HomeOld


I wish they had that in green. Holy SHIT.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

holy
SHIT

now, as a HUGE broderick fan, imo this should be his signature.
not only will it complement an incredible player..but jsut look at it!!
that will bring in lotsa money for ibanez.

anyone agree?


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 20, 2007)

I dig.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd hit it. Multiple times, actually. From many different angles ...


----------



## yevetz (Sep 20, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I dig.



Looks really nice


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 20, 2007)

Holy fuck... I have seen this before but god damn. If this was available i would buy it... well if i had money... and if it was an 8 string lmao


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

agreed

maybe they'd charge £1700 for it wit the bkp and everything, but tbh



i'd pay it...


----------



## Drew (Sep 20, 2007)

One of the longest threads on this board is about that guitar. Broderick even posts about it.


----------



## Randy (Sep 20, 2007)

I feel it's my responsibility to demand a Chris Broderick signature, as well as a Dave Weiner signature *as I usually do*. Dear Ibanez: make these NOW. thank you.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> One of the longest threads on this board is about that guitar. Broderick even posts about it.



yeah, he loves it!

find me said posts please?


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2007)

God, that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 20, 2007)

For those who haven't seen all the new pictures of it that he posted on his MySpace today ... CLICK HERE FOR A HUGE GUITAR-GASM!!!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

^already seen

bulliten'd


----------



## simsklok (Sep 20, 2007)

unmarked boards ftw.. any specs?


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I saw them from the bulletin, but I figure some people aren't on the evil MySpace, and some might not have him as a friend.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## EclecticFinn (Sep 20, 2007)

WoW, simply beautiful. I would buy a production model!


----------



## starsnuffer (Sep 20, 2007)

That's a beautiful guitar, I love the carved/contoured top.

If only the headstock was on rightside up and it had a tone knob. . . and a fixed bridge. . . and a peizo.. . yum.

-W


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

hmm , if we can keep this thread going with those sorta responses, ill email it to chris and to headstock reps...get some word going.
if we get lots of us to email..then...sig maybe?

petition: "i would buy the broderick signature model"


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah I would buy one of those... of course that means they'll never produce it


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd buy that fucker right now if it were a production model.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

technomancer said:


> yeah I would buy one of those... of course that means they'll never produce it


----------



## Stitch (Sep 20, 2007)

Its like the best bits of an S7420FM with the best bits of an RG...and best of all, has Ibanez on the (reverse) headstock.

It doesn't get any better....


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 20, 2007)

Whoah, didnt see those other pics 



starsnuffer said:


> If only the headstock was on rightside up
> 
> -W


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently both the mods are too lazy to link the damn thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/24186-chris-broderick-ibanez-custom.html


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

^
thats simon saying "i'd buy it, but im a poor motherfucker right now.."


----------



## Stitch (Sep 20, 2007)

I know!

Someone buy my K7!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 20, 2007)

Someone explain this to me? Has the graphite nut, then?




Also: Trem or not, I'd buy it.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Apparently both the mods are too lazy to link the damn thread.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/24186-chris-broderick-ibanez-custom.html



well this thread is about it post brod-mods 

how hawt?



Xtremevillan said:


> Someone explain this to me? Has the graphite nut, then?



he uses locking tuners and only uses the trem subtley


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 20, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Someone explain this to me? Has the graphite nut, then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you order a LACS you can have it any way you want. CB chose to have a graphite nut and locking tuners rather than a locking nut.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2007)

[action=Chris]merges the threads[/action]


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 20, 2007)

*nick mutters chris is a faggot unter his breath*

HI DARLIN!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, I see. I was wondering what the 2nd black bar was.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2007)

God, that thing is sexy.

Wonder how much it was.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]merges the threads[/action]



thus insuring that we'll never be able to find the pics in the midst of the thread after a couple hours of posting


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 20, 2007)

I second that, I just went through 12 pages.

Wondering what was going on.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't seen a picture of him playing live yet with this new one where 
he even has a whammy bar attached to the trem.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2007)

Please don't bitch about me moderating threads, thanks.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Please don't bitch about me moderating threads, thanks.



Then why the hell are we all here?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 20, 2007)

yay new pics! to my thread of the gods!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2007)

Rick said:


> Then why the hell are we all here?





Seriously, no offence intended Chris, just yanking your chain


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Seriously, no offence intended Chris, just yanking your chain



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> Then why the hell are we all here?



Because chicks dig dudes with busy websites!


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> Because chicks dig dudes with busy websites!



Stay on topic, Chris, you handsome devil!


----------



## GiantBaba (Sep 21, 2007)

I said months ago that there wasn't even a hint of green in the finish and I'm now proven right. Giant Baba - 1 The World - 11 billion


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 21, 2007)

W O W!!!!! Truly beautiful. It's a pitty that the reflection of the woods is not included as paint job....


----------



## Napalm (Sep 21, 2007)

HOLY SHIIIIIT THATs some bad ass action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 21, 2007)

Weird no string wrap on the tuning peg  I guess because its locking tuners and he wants completely straight string pull.... Thats my guess, any thoughts on this or anyone do this?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

I still think that's purple snakeskin finish, right?

Also, I noticed the no string wrap, I thought that was just the angle of the pictures.

Damn he be hardcore.


--e

Fucking 10/52 + 70, so hard to play on I bet...


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 21, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I still think that's purple snakeskin finish, right?
> 
> Also, I noticed the no string wrap, I thought that was just the angle of the pictures.
> 
> ...




quilt top mate.


----------



## Damnaged (Sep 21, 2007)

> Weird no string wrap on the tuning peg  I guess because its locking tuners and he wants completely straight string pull.... Thats my guess, any thoughts on this or anyone do this?



He's got the planet waves locking tuners on his guitar. They don't need a string wrap. You just pull them through, lock them and then as you begin to turn the tuners they automatically clip the extra string off for you. I have them on a few of my guitars including my 7321. They are killer. Very responsive and easy to change.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I still think that's purple snakeskin finish, right?
> 
> Also, I noticed the no string wrap, I thought that was just the angle of the pictures.
> 
> ...



Yup, it's the locking tuners... you turn a thumb screw and it locks the string into the hole in the tuner.

As for the finish, it's a quilted maple top with trans black stain. Under bright light (like a camera flash) it looks the way it does in the pictures.

I play 10-56+68... nothing hard about it, it's all what you're used to / prefer.

Oh and one more time... my god that guitar is HOT


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 21, 2007)

Damnaged said:


> He's got the planet waves locking tuners on his guitar. They don't need a string wrap. You just pull them through, lock them and then as you begin to turn the tuners they automatically clip the extra string off for you. I have them on a few of my guitars including my 7321. They are killer. Very responsive and easy to change.



I just found that out and was about to post it, well done for beating me to it  But those look wicked man def wanna try them one day, might try em on my 8 and put my gotohs on my 7.. or just keep the gotohs on the 8 cause it has a locking nut and put them on my 7. SOO MANY DECISIONS lol and we are just at tuning pegs


----------



## nikt (Sep 21, 2007)

It's got the Cooleys cutaway on the back of the lower horn!!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 21, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> For those who haven't seen all the new pictures of it that he posted on his MySpace today ... CLICK HERE FOR A HUGE GUITAR-GASM!!!



Thanks on behalf of my broken heart.


:crying:


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 21, 2007)

nikt said:


> It's got the Cooleys cutaway on the back of the lower horn!!



That it does.






But not the front. Eh.


----------



## Chris_Broderick (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone,

this guitar is more then I could have hoped for (which kind of sucks because I'm playing the crap out of it Aaahha). To answer a few questions I have seen:

about the original pickups that were installed: the Evolution, I didn't like that much, but the Air norton is a good sounding neck pickup. The only thing about Dimarzio pickups that I hate is that they claim to faithfully reproduce the 6 string equivalents, yet they use cheaper materials for the 7's (something like a circuit board base plate not exactly sure but WTF).

I quit using Coolpicks because they were so hard and expensive to get. So I have been using 1.35 sharpies thanks to Jeff who turned me on to them.

Yes those are planet waves tuners and they are very good and convenient (they even slice through the 70 gauge).

This guitar stays in tune as well as any guitar I have played, the reason I haven't had the bar in during live performances is everyone was F*%#ing with me for wearing my guitar like a necklace so I lowered it to try to be the cool kid (didn't work), but that meant large stretches were a pain, so I would put my guitar on my knee (like in the Enemies of reality diminished run). What would happen is the bar would swing down and lodge between my leg and guitar and I would create the best dying cat sound you have ever heard. I would recommend a graphite nut to anyone with a trem, you just have to make sure it's cut right for it.

Take care, Chris.


----------



## GiantBaba (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> the reason I haven't had the bar in during live performances is everyone was F*%#ing with me for wearing my guitar like a necklace so I lowered it to try to be the cool kid



Man, don't give into peer pressure. Wear that guitar high and proud. The higher you wear it the prouder you should be.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> Thanks again everyone...



Thanks to you!

Ever thought one of your guitar would create such a buzz?


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2007)

I may have to check out those PW tuners.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2007)

I nipple ride the shit out of my guitars too, and tell people who say anything about it to fuck off


----------



## Alpo (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> This guitar stays in tune as well as any guitar I have played, the reason I haven't had the bar in during live performances is everyone was F*%#ing with me for wearing my guitar like a necklace so I lowered it to try to be the cool kid (didn't work)



Oh, come on, chest-rocking is way cooler than slinging it low.


----------



## Chris_Broderick (Sep 27, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Man, don't give into peer pressure. Wear that guitar high and proud. The higher you wear it the prouder you should be.


Ahahaha,

well I'm not usually one to give in but I figured I would try it to see if I could get used to it. So far it's a big no.

Chris.


----------



## GiantBaba (Sep 27, 2007)

YES now I can add Chris Broderick to my "famous people I've made laugh" list. It's Chris, Frank Robinson, and that girl that played Tawny on Even Stevens


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Sep 27, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Man, don't give into peer pressure. Wear that guitar high and proud. The higher you wear it the prouder you should be.



So the 7th string IS meant to go around your neck


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> The only thing about Dimarzio pickups that I hate is that they claim to faithfully reproduce the 6 string equivalents, yet they use cheaper materials for the 7's (something like a circuit board base plate not exactly sure but WTF).



Aren't they using the circuit board baseplate thing on _all_ their pickups now? I could have swore they switched over entirely.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 27, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Aren't they using the circuit board baseplate thing on _all_ their pickups now? I could have swore they switched over entirely.


my new X2N has a metal baseplate, it looks cheap as hell but it's metal.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah, i noticed the base on my x2n7 was made of some sort of wax coated circuit board something something.

i dont know if it effects the tone or anything, but it did make it easier to sand down the sides of it, as it didn't fit in the cavity of my schecter when i got the pickup.


----------



## Chris_Broderick (Sep 28, 2007)

As far as base plates go, I think it matters a lot. I replaced a steel one I had with a brass and it sounded a little smoother. Any sort of conductance will change your tone, just ask Tim at Bare Knuckle pickups.

Chris.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 28, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> As far as base plates go, I think it matters a lot. I replaced a steel one I had with a brass and it sounded a little smoother. Any sort of conductance will change your tone, just ask Tim at Bare Knuckle pickups.
> 
> Chris.



So what Bare Knuckles are you going to drop into that beauty sir?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe he put a Nailbomb/Cold Sweat combo in it if I recall correctly.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 29, 2007)

Chris_Broderick said:


> As far as base plates go, I think it matters a lot. I replaced a steel one I had with a brass and it sounded a little smoother. Any sort of conductance will change your tone, just ask Tim at Bare Knuckle pickups.
> 
> Chris.



oh wow i didn't know that.


damn you dimarzio!!! haha


----------



## Aled Smith (Dec 26, 2007)

that is really something chris, im hoping to mod my RG1527 with a new korina body + quilt top, and to have the pickups replaced with Bareknuckle 7s, tried them out at the london guitar show last year and i was blown away .

out of curiosity which Bareknuckles do you use in your Ibanez RG1527 and which are you putting into this new custom to replace the Dimarzios???

regards,

Al


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 26, 2007)

You know...I must have lost track of this thread, I didn't really Chris posted in it  

Actually some very good and informative posts. Now we just need Jeff to join


----------



## Apophis (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## ibznorange (Dec 26, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'll take it as is!!



i dont like locking nuts either! but i like floyds, so im stuck!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> We missed this NAMM, but yeah, while I'm not holding my breath it wouldn't shock me, either, if we saw a RGA Prestige next January at NAMM. It depends how the S7 sells, probably.



if thats true, we get it. i ordered my s7 at the shop in august, it was still available online. its still on backorder 

so cross your fingers!


----------



## Martin_777 (Jan 28, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Are you sticking with the Nailbomb/Cold Sweat combination or are you going to try something different?



Was it Nailbomb - neck and Cold Sweat - bridge or Cold Sweat - neck and Nailbomb - bridge?  

Cheers.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 28, 2008)

Nailbomb bridge, Coldsweat neck. pretty common config for High output BKP's


----------

